# Mf 8120



## Twowolves (Jul 7, 2019)

Hydrolic handles came loose and I don't know how to get to them.. I took the plastic panels off but it is incased in the wheel well.. I looked outside and there is no access door.. anyone know what I need yo do short of taking it to a mechanic...


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Maybe this will help.
http://agcopartsbooks.com/PartsBooksN/login.aspx?region=NorthAmerica


----------

